
Ask HN: Method to slowly improve decision making skills? - mapster
Success or lack thereof boils down to one&#x27;s ability to make good and decisive decisions. Example: Even being consistent at something (learning, planning, thinking before you speak) requires making good decisions consistently. I realize this is my main battle, above and beyond everything else. I just hope I can retrain my decision making skills. Curious to hear from others about experiences, thoughts, and recommendations.
======
JSeymourATL
David Goldsmith has an excellent outline for decision making he calls Cyclonic
Thinking, pulling together thoughts from everywhere-- from forecasting
activities, competitive intelligence, other leaders/colleagues, etc... to come
up with the best path for reaching your Desired Outcome >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-
think](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-think)

